# DAC recommendation (with XLR & pre-amp)



## tane0019

Hi,

Any good recommendation & choice ?

Budget wise around US$500-600.


----------



## Gregr

Hi Tane,
As a matter of fact I have two DAC's I am looking at. When I complete my speaker and wiring I will focus on a DAC although I use a very nice Computer Audio card already. When I look at the computer tweeks I will need before I am satisfied, I believe my money is better spent on a nice DAC.

One that continues to receive praise even after being out in the market for more then a year is Cambridge Audio' DACMagic 24Bit/192khz. Retail package is $425 with a wall wart PS but/and you can buy an outboard power supply for about $200. I have not seen this power supply but this sounds like a nice upgrade for a good DAC. This DAC has balanced output channels (XLR's) or std RCA's. If you go to Mapleshade.com you will find they put together a nice upgrade kit for $795 you get the DACMagic with upgrades or you can buy their PS upgrade only listed separately.

The second DAC is a Furutech product under the new name "ADL" Alpha Design Labs. I would not even mention this DAC except this is much more than a DAC. I would bet that this DAC @ 24/96 and selling for $525 plays better than any DAC I have listened to and any DAC playing @ 24Bit/192kHz and costing many multiples more than the $525. 

Features:
* High performance 96KHz/24bit USB DAC and ADC IC chip
* Enjoy audio in high resolution at 96KHz/24-bits surpassing conventional 44.1KHz/16-bit standards
* Incorporates the most trusted driver in professional audio for 96kHz recording and playback
* External power supply: while a USB-powered device might be convenient, it won’t develop the power required for high resolution playback, so we designed the GT40 with an external power supply to solve the problem.
* Headphone Amplifier: It contains a high performance headphone amplifier with ample drive for good headphones
* Analog-to-Digital Converter: The GT40 sports a high-performance ADC IC chip for high resolution recordings via analog inputs including phono, AM/FM radio, or other analog signals.
* Phono Preamplifier: A first for this class, the GT40 features a phono equalizer for recording your precious LPs. Switch between Moving Magnet (MM) and Moving Coil (MC) or Line input
* Highest Quality Parts: The GT40 features a high quality amplifier and condenser supporting its high performance analog circuit
* High End Audio Grade Connections: The GT40 is equipped with gold-plated Teflon-insulated RCA jacks with an extremely high quality aluminum chassis and machined volume knob

..., and if you know Furutech this is probably Cryoed, and all parts are either non-magnetic or made of the highest purity copper possible. 

This would be an unbelievable buy at $525 if it came with 24/192. its still a great buy just as it is.
No XLR's

Let me/us know what your thoughts are and what you find out about these. Please 

Greg :T


----------



## jinjuku

I would look at the EMU 1616M $450










Specifications

General

Sample Rates: 44.1, 48, 88.2, 96, 176.4, 192kHz from internal crystal or externally 
supplied clock (no sample rate conversion)
Bit Depths: 24 bit I/O, 32 bit processing
PCIe Specification:

- PCIe Base Specification 1.1 Compliant
- Form Factor: Universal-keyed PCIe x1 Card
- 3.3V I/O
- PCIe Bus-Mastering subsystem reduces CPU usage
E-MU E-DSP 32-bit DSP with 67-bit accumulator (double precision w/ 3 headroom bits)
Hardware-accelerated, 32-channel mixing, and multi-effects processing
Zero-latency direct hardware monitoring w/effects
ASIO2, WDM/MME/DirectSound, x64 Drivers
EDI (E-MU Digital Interface) proprietary 64-channel audio link over CAT-5 cable
Anti-Pop speaker protection minimizes noise during power on/off
Ultra-low jitter clock subsystem: < 1ns in PLL mode (44.1kHz, Opt. S/PDIF Sync)

Analog Line Inputs (4)

Type: servo-balanced, DC-coupled, low-noise input circuitry
A/D converter: AK5394A
Level (software selectable):

- Professional: +4dBu nominal, 20dBu max (balanced)
- Consumer: -10dBV nominal, 6dBV max (unbalanced)
Frequency Response (20Hz-20kHz): +0.0/-.03dB
Dynamic Range (1kHz, A-weighted): 120dB
Signal-to-Noise Ratio (A-weighted): 120dB
THD+N (1kHz at -1dBFS): -110dB (.0003%)
Stereo Crosstalk (1kHz at -1dBFS): < -120dB Analog Line Outputs (6)

Analog Line Outputs (6)

Type: balanced, AC-coupled, 2-pole low-pass differential filter
D/A converter: CS4398
Level (software selectable):

- Professional: +4dBu nominal, 20dBu max (balanced)
- Consumer: -10dBV nominal, 6dBV max (unbalanced)
Frequency Response (20Hz - 20kHz): 0.0/-.06dB
Dynamic Range (1kHz, A-weighted): 120dB
Signal-to-Noise Ratio (A-weighted): 120dB
THD+N (1kHz at -1dBFS): -105dB (.0006%)
Stereo Crosstalk (1kHz at -1dBFS): < -115dB

Combo Microphone Preamplifier/Hi-Z/Line Inputs (2)

Type: E-MU® XTC™ combo mic preamp and Hi-Z/line input w/ Soft Limiter
Gain Range: +60dB
Frequency Response (min gain, 20Hz-20kHz): +0.0/-0.1dB
Stereo Crosstalk (1kHz min gain, -1dBFS): < -125dB
Hi-Z Line Input:

- Input Impedance: 1Mohm
- Max Level: +18dBV (20.2dBu)
- Dynamic Range (A-weighted, 1kHz, min gain): 118dB
- Signal-to-Noise Ratio (A-weighted, min gain): 118dB
- THD+N (1kHz at -1dBFS, min gain): -105dB (.0006%)
Microphone Preamplifier:

- Input Impedance: 1.5Kohms
- Max Level: +6dBV (+8.2dBu)
- EIN (20Hz-20kHz, 150ohm, unweighted): -129.5dBu
- Signal-to-Noise Ratio (A-weighted, min gain): 119dB
- THD+N (1kHz at -1dBFS, min gain): -110dB (.0003%)
- Phantom Power: 48V
- Soft Limiter: 5dB max compression (software selectable)

Headphone Amplifier

Type: linear power amplifier
D/A converter: CS4398
Gain Range: 85dB
Maximum Output Power: 50mW
Output Impedance: 22ohms
Frequency Response (20Hz-20kHz): +0.0/-0.07dB
Dynamic Range (A-weighted): 118.5dB
Signal-to-Noise Ratio (A-weighted): 118dB
THD+N (1kHz, max gain): 600ohm load: -96dB
Stereo Crosstalk (1kHz at -1dBFS, 600 ohm load): < -100dB

Phono Input (stereo)

Type: RIAA equalized phono input
Maximum level:

- Professional: 60mV RMS
- Consumer: 15mV RMS
Input Impedance: 47Kohm
Frequency Response (20Hz - 20kHz): +0.1/-0.3dB
Dynamic Range (A-weighted): 96dB
Signal-to-Noise Ratio (15mV RMS unbal input, A-weighted): 96dB
THD+N (1kHz, 15mV RMS input): -90dB (.003%)
Stereo Crosstalk (1kHz at -1dBFS): < -80dB

Digital I/O

S/PDIF:

- 2 in/2 out coaxial (transformer coupled)
- 2 in/2 out optical (software switched with ADAT)
- AES/EBU or S/PDIF format (software selectable)
ADAT:

- 8 channels, 24-bit @ 44.1/48kHz
- 4 channels, 24-bit @ 88.2/96kHz (S-MUX compatible)
- 2 channels, 24-bit @ 176.4/192kHz
MIDI

- 2 in, 2 out

Synchronization

Internal crystal sync at 44.1, 48, 88.2, 96, 176.4, 192kHz
External sample rate sync via

- ADAT (44.1 - 192kHz)
- Optical S/PDIF (44.1 - 96kHz)
- Coaxial S/PDIF (44.1 - 192kHz)

Retail Box Contents

E-MU 1010 PCIe Card
E-MU MicroDock M
EDI (E-MU Digital Interface) cable (3 meters)
Universal power adapter
MIDI breakout cable
Quick Start installation guide
E-MU Digital Audio System CD-ROM

- Microsoft® Windows® XP, XP x64, Windows Vista®, Vista x64 Drivers
- E-MU PatchMix DSP
- E-MU Power FX (Windows XP only)
- E-MU E-DSP Effects Library - Owner's Manual and Tutorials
E-MU Production Tools Software Bundle

- Cakewalk SONAR LE 6.3
- Steinberg Cubase 4 LE
- Ableton Live Lite 6 E-MU Edition

- IK Multimedia AmpliTube LE
- IK Multimedia T-RackS EQ
- Celemony Melodyne essential
- Waldorf Attack, Waldorf D-Pole
- Waldorf PPG Wave
- SFX Machine LT
- Creative EAX® ADVANCED HD™ ALchemy (Vista only)
- E-MU Proteus VX

Minimum System Requirements

Intel® or AMD® processor - 1 GHz or faster
Intel, AMD or 100% compatible motherboard & chipset
Microsoft® Windows® XP (SP 3), Windows XP x64, Windows Vista® (SP1 or higher), 
Vista x64 256MB System RAM 900MB of free hard disk space for full installation
PCIe x1 Compliant slot for E-MU 1010 PCIe card (also compatible with x4, x8 or 
x16 PCIe slots) CD-ROM/CD-RW or DVD-ROM drive required for software installation
XVGA Video (1024 X 768)


----------



## jinjuku

Gregr said:


> Hi Tane,
> As a matter of fact I have two DAC's I am looking at. When I complete my speaker and wiring I will focus on a DAC although I use a very nice Computer Audio card already. When I look at the computer tweeks I will need before I am satisfied, I believe my money is better spent on a nice DAC.
> 
> One that continues to receive praise even after being out in the market for more then a year is Cambridge Audio' DACMagic 24Bit/192khz. Retail package is $425 with a wall wart PS but/and you can buy an outboard power supply for about $200.


Just get a Tripplite regulated linear DC power supply for $50. No need to spend $200. There is already power filtration built in on any of these sound devices (or better be). 

Markk from Audioheuristics said it best:

I agree that there are a lot of ways to approach this. It's about flexibility and connectivity as much as "audiophile" aspirations. I stream through the xonar, I stream through the benchmark, meh, most of the time I forget which I'm listening too. Must be the cables...

If he doesn't have an ear for this stuff then no one does.


----------



## tane0019

Hi Greg,

Cambridge Audio' DACMagic 24Bit/192khz is in my shortlist. Unfortunately, do not have a pre-amp build-in.

GT40 is not the type of DAC I'm looking at.

I'm thinking of using the Oppo93 as the transport to a DAC via digital 75Ohms RCA.
Then output the analog signals via XLR to my DIY power amp which has a switch to choose between RCA or XLR inputs. (The Analog RCA already been used by AV amp front L/R channels).
Plus this DAC having a digital pre-amp built in, I can run the same front L/R speakers using the same power amp when playing CD.

Oppo93 via HDMI > Onkyo3008 > Power Amp via RCA L/R > KEF Q700 (for HT).
Oppo93 via digital coaxial > DAC > Power Amp via XLR L/R > KEF Q700 (for Music).
This is how I intend to split the HT & Music, but still using the same Power Amp & Front Speakers.


Actually, I'm looking at Wyred W4S DAC-2.
http://www.wyred4sound.com/webapps/p/74030/117839/457975
It has everything that I need except the price is way over what I can afford 

About Wyred W4S DAC-2
ESS Reference audio (ES9018) 32 bit DAC
W4S proprietary discrete output stages for optimum sonics
ESS Time Domain Jitter Eliminator®
Automatic oversampling for precise output filtering
Fully balanced design with balanced and unbalanced outputs
Upgradable Digital, Output, and USB boards (designed for future improvements)
Oversized toroidal transformer for solid and noise-free power
88,000uF of filtering with W4S low ESR "super-cap" (same as used in the STP-SE)
VFD display for input, sample rate, volume control, and configuration viewing
Remote control
Defeatable - 32 bit volume control
HT Bypass inputs (selectable via DC trigger)
2x Coax inputs
2x Toslink inputs
1x AES/EBU input
1x Balanced I2S input via HDMI cable (not standard HDMI cable format)
24-bit 192kHz Asynchronous USB input
Proprietary drivers for 32/64 bit Windows XP, Vista, 7 and Mac OS 10.4, 10.5 ,10.6


----------



## jinjuku

tane0019 said:


> Hi Greg,
> 
> Cambridge Audio' DACMagic 24Bit/192khz is in my shortlist. Unfortunately, do not have a pre-amp build-in.
> 
> GT40 is not the type of DAC I'm looking at.
> 
> I'm thinking of using the Oppo93 as the transport to a DAC via digital 75Ohms RCA.
> Then output the analog signals via XLR to my DIY power amp which has a switch to choose between RCA or XLR inputs. (The Analog RCA already been used by AV amp front L/R channels).
> Plus this DAC having a digital pre-amp built in, I can run the same front L/R speakers using the same power amp when playing CD.


Should have included the above in the first post....

Low cost but quality that exceeds it's cost: Behringer SRC 2496 $164

May or may not be available yet in your neck of the woods but if their past internal sound cards are anything to go by: The Asus Xonar Essence One may end up being around $500 U.S. 

Out of your price range: Benchmark DAC1 ~$1K


----------



## tane0019

Both Benchmark DAC1 & DAC1 Pre look good !!
Unfortunately out of my $ range 

Now have to start saving $$.


----------



## jinjuku

tane0019 said:


> Both Benchmark DAC1 & DAC1 Pre look good !!
> Unfortunately out of my $ range
> 
> Now have to start saving $$.


Did you bother to do any due diligence on the SRC or the Essence One?


----------



## tane0019

jinjuku said:


> Did you bother to do any due diligence on the SRC or the Essence One?


Did checked them out, seem to me they are more targeting at music played through pc.


----------



## jinjuku

tane0019 said:


> Did checked them out, seem to me they are more targeting at music played through pc.


You have got to be kidding. You couldn't have checked out the SRC then. It has: S/PDIF, AES/EBU, TOSlink. It's not targeted at a PC at all. The Asus Xonar Essence one can be driven via TOSLink or S/PDIF. You seem maniacally bent on an 'Audiophile' badged solution.

From the ZZSounds customer comments:
*
Best sound-to-dollar ratio DAC in the world? Maybe. It does sound every bit as good as a Benchmark DAC1 even when driven with a cheezy S/PDIF signal from a cheezy consumer sound card. I'm impressed. I really didn't expect this much performance for the price.*

Take a little time and read the reviews from ZZSounds, Amazon

You could at least start with this. Enjoy for a while sell it later for $100, be out $63 and get the Benchmark later. 

What you could/should do: You can get both the SRC and DAC1 for 30 days. Level match with a multi-meter and 1kHz tone at that speaker terminal. Throw a towel over both and have someone switch them out for you. Do this 7/8 times and with each listen write down what you thought (essentially which one sounded better). 

If the choosing is random then just use the SRC and spend the rest of the coin on music. Use the return policy to send one back. That is what return policies are made for.


----------



## jackfish

The Emotiva XDA-1 could be considered as well.

The XDA-1 Differential Reference™ balanced 24Bit/192kHz DAC/Digital Preamp represents a stunning achievement in sonic performance. Designed around the acclaimed Analog Devices AD1955 DAC operating in a fully differential mode, its differential output is then coupled to a digitally controlled volume control stage. The output of this stage then drives our fully discrete, cross coupled, Differential Reference™ balanced line amp stage. The result is breathtaking.

In addition to being a state of the art 24Bit/192kHz DAC, the XDA-1 can operate as a digital preamplifier and source selector in a digitally based reference level audio system. Inputs for up to six digital sources including AES/EBU, USB, Coax, and Toslink are available. The XDA-1 incorporates a VFD display for volume, input select, and system status messages. In addition, it is supplied with a milled aluminum remote control for convenient operation. 

•Signal-to-Noise Ratio: > 105dB (A-Weighted) 
•Frequency Response: 5Hz - 48kHz
•THD+N: 0.001%
•Ground Floor Noise Level: < 15uV 
•Nominal Output Voltage: 1V RMS
•Peak Output Voltage: > 12VRMS (balanced)
•Sample Rate: All standard resolutions are supported up to 192kHz
•Bit Depth: Standard bit depths up to 24Bit are supported at clock frequencies up to 192kHz
•Inputs: 2 Optical TOSLINK, 2 COAX Digital, 1 AES/EBU, 1 USB
•Outputs: 2 RCA (Unbalanced), 2 XLR (Balanced)
•Internal Volume Control: Digitally controlled in increments of 0.5 steps
•Remote Control: Milled Aluminum Full Function Remote Control
•I/V conversion: Burr Brown OPA-2134
•D/A conversion: high performance, multibit Sigma-Delta AD1955 Data Directed Scrambling
with high jitter immunity, and an 8x Oversampling Digital Filter
•Fully Discrete Differential Reference™ Output Stage with fully independent balanced and unbalanced drive stages
•Dimensions: 
17" wide x 2.25" high (1.75" without feet) x 14" deep 

$299 delivered

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/digi...rential-reference-dac-for-the-audiophile.html


----------



## jinjuku

jackfish said:


> The Emotiva XDA-1 could be considered as well.



It doesn't have a HP amp...


----------



## jackfish

jinjuku said:


> It doesn't have a HP amp...


Huh? I didn't see anywhere tane0019 stated a desire for a headphone amp?


----------



## jinjuku

jackfish said:


> Huh? I didn't see anywhere tane0019 stated a desire for a headphone amp?


Yep, he didn't. I thought I saw HP amp needed. Sorry.


----------



## Gregr

WOW Jackfish,
I think that is my next buy. That is a beautiful piece, nice spec's, I like the space around the toroid and that its not a crazy wall wart. Was that your review?

Tane, just a little more F.Y.I. I hate to giveaway all my secrets but you might be interested. For a little more money or less even MSSHIFI.com is closing out on DACMagic @ $325 I believe and PS Audio DAC III for $595 they are now going to offer the Benchmark 1 instead. But they also have used and other pricey stuff. Incredible markdowns on used equipment and I believe the last Saturday of the each month MSSHiFi accepts any reasonable offer as well. Take a look. Keep a tight grip on your wallet though. :bigsmile: This is one of those places where after looking at $30K, $40K, $60K or $100K speakers, amps DAC's you see one for 1K and you want to jump on it. 

I usually check them out before I buy. You just never know.

Greg


----------



## tane0019

jinjuku said:


> You have got to be kidding. You couldn't have checked out the SRC then. It has: S/PDIF, AES/EBU, TOSlink. It's not targeted at a PC at all. The Asus Xonar Essence one can be driven via TOSLink or S/PDIF. You seem maniacally bent on an 'Audiophile' badged solution.
> 
> From the ZZSounds customer comments:
> *
> Best sound-to-dollar ratio DAC in the world? Maybe. It does sound every bit as good as a Benchmark DAC1 even when driven with a cheezy S/PDIF signal from a cheezy consumer sound card. I'm impressed. I really didn't expect this much performance for the price.*
> 
> Take a little time and read the reviews from ZZSounds, Amazon
> 
> You could at least start with this. Enjoy for a while sell it later for $100, be out $63 and get the Benchmark later.
> 
> What you could/should do: You can get both the SRC and DAC1 for 30 days. Level match with a multi-meter and 1kHz tone at that speaker terminal. Throw a towel over both and have someone switch them out for you. Do this 7/8 times and with each listen write down what you thought (essentially which one sounded better).
> 
> If the choosing is random then just use the SRC and spend the rest of the coin on music. Use the return policy to send one back. That is what return policies are made for.




Yap, you're right. Price wise is attractive.

On the 30days trial - think it will not be applicable for me in Singapore.


----------



## tane0019

Gregr said:


> WOW Jackfish,
> Tane, just a little more F.Y.I. I hate to giveaway all my secrets but you might be interested. For a little more money or less even MSSHIFI.com is closing out on DACMagic @ $325 I believe and PS Audio DAC III for $595 they are now going to offer the Benchmark 1 instead. But they also have used and other pricey stuff. Incredible markdowns on used equipment and I believe the last Saturday of the each month MSSHiFi accepts any reasonable offer as well. Take a look. Keep a tight grip on your wallet though. :bigsmile: This is one of those places where after looking at $30K, $40K, $60K or $100K speakers, amps DAC's you see one for 1K and you want to jump on it.
> 
> I usually check them out before I buy. You just never know.
> 
> Greg


Wow thanks Greg, checking the site now.


----------



## tane0019

jackfish said:


> The Emotiva XDA-1 could be considered as well.
> http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/digi...rential-reference-dac-for-the-audiophile.html


Checked this out recently.
It have everything I need + price point is right.

Any one have any experiences with this to share ?


----------



## tane0019

Locally in SGP, there is a 2nd hand YBA WD202 that is 1 year old selling at about the same pricing level as Emotiva XDA-1 landed SGP with tax.

Almost the same as functions as XDA-1 (ie XLR, Remote, digital pre-amp built in & etc ...)

Any one have experiences on this YBA unit ?

Thank in advance.


----------



## Gregr

Lots of good things being said about Emotiva.

On the YBA here is a link to a Stereophile review of the WD202..., actually if you google YBA DAC the article at the top of the list is the link to stereo. This link maybe a little different place where you are but it is there and sounds good. I might go for the YBA if I were in the market.

Happy Hunting

Greg


----------



## mjcmt

tane0019 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any good recommendation & choice ?
> 
> Budget wise around US$500-600.


If you can do without xlr how about this killer tube dac/pre from grant fidelity in canada. My friend has the predecessor Dac9 and its super.

http://shop.grantfidelity.com/Grant-Fidelity-TubeDAC-11-D-A-Converter.html


----------



## tane0019

Going to HK this weekend.

[This item is stocked by our Hong Kong logistics partner "Audio For Less Limited"]

Can't seem to find this company HK address from the net.
Intend to take a look at the product before purchase.
Maybe even can hand carry back home & save on the freight cost.

Any one here can help ?


----------



## HionHiFi

If your open to used items (didn't see in the post where used was off the table), the Benchmark DAC1 is a nice unit. Headphone amp, well received D/A Converter and can be found on the used market for $600 at times. I sold one in the past 3 months for $650 shipped. I'm a bit biased however, I own a Benchmark DAC1 HDR. For my needs it's as source accurate as they come.


----------

